# CigarFest 2011



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

I know it is early yet, but I am trying to find someone in or around Des Moines, IA that might be willing to car pool to cFest 2011 in PA. 

I have a reliable 2006 Ford Escape that we can herf in on the way there and back. I was thinking of leaving sometime Thursday April 28th and returning on Sunday May 1st. All you have to do is cover 1/2 the gas, have a valid drivers license, and be a cool person to be on the road with for about 19 hours each way. I will cover the toll fees

Last year if I remember it took around 8 tanks of gas round trip including all the stops to the various events before and during the festivities. It is 1,015 miles from me. 

If you are interested let me know. Of course this is all conditional on both parties being able to score tickets. I know they go so fast it is almost rediculous.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Its going to to be an awesome event, i really wish i could afford to go, but oh well, have a great time for me and take lots of pics :hat:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Man that sounds like a cool roadtrip!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a big crew from Michigan going. I think this may take several vehicles to get us all there.

I really hope I can score a ticket!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

1000+ miles - reminds me of some old college road trips...


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

Stubby said:


> I've got a big crew from Michigan going. I think this may take several vehicles to get us all there.
> 
> I really hope I can score a ticket!


Well keep me up to date?


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I just pre-registered...I may just pull an all-nighter to make sure I get them @ 5am on 2/7


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cattani said:


> I just pre-registered...I may just pull an all-nighter to make sure I get them @ 5am on 2/7


That's my plan


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

crossing finger that this year i will be able to get tickets.....I hop i get it since the ticket goes on sale on my bday:smoke:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I saw the pics and '10 event and said dam I want to go next year... Problem is I'm unsure if I'll have the cash to be able to take a trip out there this Summer. Between all these cigars, more cigars between now and then, and I still need to buy tires for my 350z's new wheels. Tempted to pre-register and try obtaining some tickets. If I can get them it was meant to be, if not oh well plan on hopefully going in '12. I'd definitely love to go Cigar Fest some time and be able to smoke w/ some BOTL since I'm all by lonesome way up here puffing in solitude.


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tell ya what, it is worth it. All the stuff you get w/ the ticket purchase I believe exceeds the price of the ticket. Plus it's a blast!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Roughly how much are the tickets?


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

There are threr different tickets. One is $110, another is $150, and the third is purchased through auction only. All three tickets give you the same goodies. The differece is the time you can get in. The auction one I believe starts @ 8:30am, 10:30am for $150 and 12:30 for the $110 ticket.

You can go to cigarfest.org to find out more.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

ToolMan28 said:


> Tell ya what, it is worth it. All the stuff you get w/ the ticket purchase I believe exceeds the price of the ticket. Plus it's a blast!


it's not so much the price of the ticket for me... it's the actual cost of getting there plus expenses. Not really sure I can swing a trip like that this year. But certainly, the cost of the ticket shouldn't be an issue for anyone. Anyone able and willing to get there it should be a no brainer to drop the $$ down for a ticket if they can get one. :thumb:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

ToolMan28 said:


> There are threr different tickets. One is $110, another is $150, and the third is purchased through auction only. All three tickets give you the same goodies. The differece is the time you can get in. The auction one I believe starts @ 8:30am, 10:30am for $150 and 12:30 for the $110 ticket.
> 
> You can go to cigarfest.org to find out more.


Um, wow. Yeah definitely registering to try and get tickets for this. I was expecting $250-300

This is only a couple hours from me


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

GregSS said:


> Um, wow. Yeah definitely registering to try and get tickets for this. I was expecting $250-300
> 
> This is only a couple hours from me


Sweet, hopefully I'll see you there.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

ToolMan28 said:


> Sweet, hopefully I'll see you there.


No doubt. We have three separate phone lines at the house and all will be dialing at 5 a.m. on 7 Feb

Did you add the CigarFest shirt to your order? Holy moly that thing is ugly! lol


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Ouch, that price hurts a tad for me. I'll have to see though as I might be back in the states at the time and just live one state over.


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

GregSS said:


> No doubt. We have three separate phone lines at the house and all will be dialing at 5 a.m. on 7 Feb
> 
> Did you add the CigarFest shirt to your order? Holy moly that thing is ugly! lol


LOL, yeah the microfiber shirt? I did. I figured $40 to get more free goodies? WTH!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

ToolMan28 said:


> LOL, yeah the microfiber shirt? I did. I figured $40 to get more free goodies? WTH!


We'll be one ugly group of guys there! lol It looks like an old bowling league shirt! Oh well, its not a fashion show!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Like others mentioned $110 isn't TOO bad but once you factor in travel time and accomodations, it's going to end up being close to $400 for some of you. I'm only 80 miles away and my lazy ass doesn't feel like going....lack of organization is always a sticking point for me at these large events.
But, it definitely sounds like fun


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

So far,

$180 for ticket and ugly shirt
$320 for gas round trip
$85 for two nights lodge (that is if three of my buddies split, but now it sounds like 2 of them might not be going)
$200 for food and misc.
???? Fun Money

Basically, I get 1,000 a year for cigarfest, and the wife gets 1,000 a year for a Cowboys game.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

This should be enough reason to go...lol...



















We have the Texas Cigar Festival down here in Houston during April so I'll be going to that one....


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

zeebra said:


> This should be enough reason to go...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SOLD!!!!!*


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Talked to my uncle that lives in Downingtown, PA...I'll be going to his house the night before and then we'll be driving the 1.5 hours to Cigar Fest the next morning!


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cattani said:


> Talked to my uncle that lives in Downingtown, PA...I'll be going to his house the night before and then we'll be driving the 1.5 hours to Cigar Fest the next morning!


LUCKY!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> *SOLD!!!!!*


You know Jordan, I saw the pic of you and your wife on the Ladies Thread and compared to her, I doubt you would even get off your couch just to see them at cigarfest! :thumb: Cigars? Thats another story!:bolt:


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> *SOLD!!!!!*


I had the chance to talk to a handfull of these nice YOUNG ladies. Most of them turned 18 the day before the event. I can't do it, it's like looking at my sister. WIERD


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ToolMan28 said:


> I had the chance to talk to a handfull of these nice YOUNG ladies. Most of them turned 18 the day before the event. I can't do it, it's like looking at my sister. WIERD


They seriously look physically young and innocent. Quick cash and most of the guys drool....


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it was kind of like someone said we need free or really cheap hotties. Then turned to his daughter and asked if she thought some of her high school friends would be interested. The whole class volunteered.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

One of these days, I would LOVE to make it to something like this. But I'm with Sarge...it's not so much the ticket price (which seems like a great deal to me) as it is the cost to get there and stay there. I'd love to join the Michigan crew, but there are still expenses to consider. That, and my anniversary is on 5/1 so that puts me on the return trip on my anniversary. Not good...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> You know Jordan, I saw the pic of you and your wife on the Ladies Thread and compared to her, I doubt you would even get off your couch just to see them at cigarfest! :thumb: Cigars? Thats another story!:bolt:


Very true, I am one lucky fella. But my lady doesn't walk around the house dressed like that offering me cigars... might have to fix that when I get home... :rofl:



ToolMan28 said:


> I had the chance to talk to a handfull of these nice YOUNG ladies. Most of them turned 18 the day before the event. I can't do it, it's like looking at my sister. WIERD


 Valid point, I'm still a young buck, but there's got to be a line somewhere... lol


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

I guess it's a bit early yet but we need an Official "Who's Going" thread once the tickets are sold.

I'm planning on going, even though kid #2 is due 2 weeks before...


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I may go with my buddy. I need to figure out how to get there from Boston. i.e. Drive,Fly or train? Is it at the Split Rock Resort itself? Is there a cheeper place to stay? Any help would be much appreciated!! Thanks,

Matt


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm trying to see if I can sneak away to this...lol. i got the dummy ready and the mp3 player on repeat with my snoring. I think it may work..lol.


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> I may go with my buddy. I need to figure out how to get there from Boston. i.e. Drive,Fly or train? Is it at the Split Rock Resort itself? Is there a cheeper place to stay? Any help would be much appreciated!! Thanks,
> 
> Matt


Looks like it's about 5 1/2 hours from you, that shouldn't be to bad of a drive and most likely will be your cheapest option. There are events on Thurs, Fri, and Sat. at the CI stores so if you want to attend those you'll want wheels anyway. The event is at the Split Rock Resort, and I would split the room with you're buddy, this way it is cheaper. Last year there where 4 of us in a room. I'm an Army boy so I didn't have any problem curling up on the floor. Otherwise, there are hotels in the surrounding towns that should be cheaper. Let me know, be glad to have ya herf with us.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

ToolMan28 said:


> Looks like it's about 5 1/2 hours from you, that shouldn't be to bad of a drive and most likely will be your cheapest option. There are events on Thurs, Fri, and Sat. at the CI stores so if you want to attend those you'll want wheels anyway. The event is at the Split Rock Resort, and I would split the room with you're buddy, this way it is cheaper. Last year there where 4 of us in a room. I'm an Army boy so I didn't have any problem curling up on the floor. Otherwise, there are hotels in the surrounding towns that should be cheaper. Let me know, be glad to have ya herf with us.


Thanks Timothy!! That is what I told my friend. If we drive we can make a road trip out of it!!:woohoo:


----------



## ToolMan28 (Apr 4, 2009)

:beerchug:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Gettin pretty stoked for this

Is it April yet?


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

KINGLISH said:


> I may go with my buddy. I need to figure out how to get there from Boston. i.e. Drive,Fly or train? Is it at the Split Rock Resort itself? Is there a cheaper place to stay? Any help would be much appreciated!! Thanks,
> 
> Matt


If we get tickets again this year there will be 4 of us driving down from the Boston area on Friday. Last year we stayed in Allentown. About 45 minutes from Split Rock but only 10 from the CI stores. Stayed at the Knights in for under $100 a night.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

If I get tickets, I'm gonna end up going with a buddy from work and we'll play golf in the AM. Anyone else wanna join us.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I reserved a room today just in case I go. But, you can get into the comfort inn VERY near the resort (AKA 2 mile away) for $80/room. Our has two queen beds in it. Hurry and reserve though. They sell out quick. The nice thing is, if you reserve, you can cancel up to 48 hour ahead of time with no repercussions.


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Excuse me for asking what may be a forbidden question, but are there are women smokers at this event? Would one be a lamb to the slaughter, even if she knew as much about cigars as most of the guests? Would she have to look and dress like Vanna White (20 years ago)??

Inquiring minds want to know 8)

CB


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

canadianbeaver said:


> Excuse me for asking what may be a forbidden question, but are there are women smokers at this event? Would one be a lamb to the slaughter, even if she knew as much about cigars as most of the guests? Would she have to look and dress like Vanna White (20 years ago)??
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know 8)
> 
> CB


Last year there were all demographics. So you would definitely be welcome. No dress code either. Feel free to get a ticket and enjoy the day. In fact, one of the ladies won the jeep wrangler they gave away. Or was it the 4-wheeler. One or the other.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am thinking about flying in and leaving same day.... How far is this from the airport?


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> Last year there were all demographics. So you would definitely be welcome. No dress code either. Feel free to get a ticket and enjoy the day. In fact, one of the ladies won the jeep wrangler they gave away. Or was it the 4-wheeler. One or the other.


Thanks! I attended CoffeeFest in Chicago and had a great time for my business, specialty coffee. The opportunity to try a collection of new or special cigars sounds terrific.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I cannot wait to go, it will be my first year, all this talking about Cigarfest 2011 really isnt helping either.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I would think women at CigarFest would be similar to women at a car show. They are there, but you would be an anomaly. Probably very welcome, just as they are at the shops I go to. It's always very interesting to see women involved in the traditionally male dominated businesses. Mind you one of the shops I go to is run by a husband and wife and she is extremely knowledgeable and loves cigars!

I would also believe that if any guy disrespected a woman there, they would be promptly put in their place by more "civil" cigar smokers who don't take kindly to that type of behavior (me included).


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

ckay said:


> If I get tickets, I'm gonna end up going with a buddy from work and we'll play golf in the AM. Anyone else wanna join us.


What kind of golfers are ya?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Anyone getting excited? Just a few days until the tix are on sale.


----------



## rentalman (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a newbie on this forum but I'll be there and hopefully get to hang out and meet some new people. A good friend of mine works at CI and was able to get me a ticket. He'll be there, but he's going to be stuck working all day so I'll be left to my own to wander and mingle.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Less than 24 hours and we will know who got the Tix.......I am resposble for myself, G-Man, Pantomime Horse and BopMachine.........eace:eace:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Well looks like I'm not going. I've got to go up to my cabin in the Upper Peninsula and build a 12x12 firewood shed and then watch my fiance's graduation from nursing school and Northern Michigan University.

I'm going to spend 2 weeks up there. It should be pretty fun. Our cabin in about a 1/4 mile from the Fox River where Ernest Hemingway did his trout fishing. 

Hemingway said it was the Two Hearted River he fished, it sound more poetic than the Fox River, but it is about a 20 mile hike from where the logging camp is in McMillian where he got off the train through some country which would have been very difficult to traverse at the period.

So instead of cigarfest, my spare time will be spent trout fishing the Fox River smoking some Fuente Hemingways. There was a rail road spur that crossed my property at one time, so it could be possible that Hemingway himself crossed my property. Should be an exciting time!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I got my tickets!!!!!!!!!! Alright, who else is going?:tease::tease:


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

angryeaglesfan said:


> I got my tickets!!!!!!!!!! Alright, who else is going?:tease::tease:


i'm glad someone did. I was at the site at the stroke of 5am and they were sold out....WTF????

Ed


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

ShamWow said:


> i'm glad someone did. I was at the site at the stroke of 5am and they were sold out....WTF????
> 
> Ed


Agreed. I hit submit on my order at 5:01 AM and the same thing showed up.

No one is answering the phone either.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

shamwow said:


> i'm glad someone did. I was at the site at the stroke of 5am and they were sold out....wtf????
> 
> Ed


2x wtf @ 5:01


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Less than 24 hours and we will know who got the Tix.......I am resposble for myself, G-Man, Pantomime Horse and BopMachine.........eace:eace:


As from my previous post.....did not get them....sold out @ 5:00am


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen this years breakdown of tickets per level? They posted it last year, but not that I've seen for 2011. Curious if they re-allocated more to the CigarNut type.


----------



## rab1957 (Aug 11, 2008)

Same with me. I was watching the on line counter counting down, the next thing I get is a message saying they're having problems and then sold out.

That stinks.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

What a crock though.....seriously!? Sold out within MINUTES?!?! Come on now....


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Sadly, I fear this incident is going to drive up the CigarNut prices.


----------



## mlhwrh (Feb 7, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> Agreed. I hit submit on my order at 5:01 AM and the same thing showed up.
> 
> No one is answering the phone either.


I didn't either. Exactly 5:00 AM, submitted order, site said "it was having a quick smoke break, check back in 5 minutes." Ten seconds later it was sold out. Sounds like a scam. This would have been the first time for my wife and I and we were looking forward to it.

:anim_soapbox:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

mlhwrh said:


> I didn't either. Exactly 5:00 AM, submitted order, site said "it was having a quick smoke break, check back in 5 minutes." Ten seconds later it was sold out. Sounds like a scam.
> :anim_soapbox:


I didnt spend a huge amount of money with them but I will review every cent moving forward.....that said, I did bid for what I will pay.....and I have a little bit of room left abut right now Im in the top 20 but have fallen 7 spots since the bidding opened.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

This boggles my mind...................

In the past they have had 3K people at this event. Now this year they have 1000 cigar nut tickets available for auction.

So I'm just going to assume that they had 1000 regular admission and 1000 VIH tickets to sell.


It is now 10:10AM, so the cigar nut auction has been going on for 4 hours, and they only have 387 bidders...................yet they RIFLED through 2K tickets in less than 5 minutes earlier this morning??? 

LMFAO, this is a scam and a half.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I was a little surprised, too. Last year, I didn't get my tickets until 5:45 AM and they still had plenty. I placed a CigarNut bid. If I win, great. If not, I'll create my own CigarFest.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad I didn't drag myself out of bed this morning


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

What's all the commotion about?


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm curious if they had people waiting in line outside the store this morning, and if they did how did they handle those sales. Sounds like they were sold out before too many could have gotten in the door?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Troller98 said:


> I'm curious if they had people waiting in line outside the store this morning, and if they did how did they handle those sales. Sounds like they were sold out before too many could have gotten in the door?


I'm curious where the CigarNut prices will end up. I got mine for $180 last year and it's already at $160. I feel bad for the person who bid $400 for each ticket.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

You guys can bet a good portion of those VIP tickets were long gone and sold well before this morning.


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

I had made up my mind to not go this year for many reasons but foremost is my 2nd child will be born April 12, but...

I see they are having 3 open events at the superstore and downtown store on the Friday (29th). My plan now is to hit those up and spend my ticket money on cigars. :nod:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I dunno, I've never been to Cigarfest, but it was something I was ready to throw down $150 on a ticket and three days at the hotel.

Now that i have to wait in this auction for two weeks, if I do grab a ticket, I'll go just the day.

I'm pretty turned off about this though, I'll definitely shop around before placing an order at CI.com from now on.

And yes, my stupid ass was up at 5am.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

soooo, who got their tickets this morning??


----------



## Hockeyphan (Feb 7, 2011)

CopGTP said:


> This boggles my mind...................
> 
> In the past they have had 3K people at this event. Now this year they have 1000 cigar nut tickets available for auction.
> 
> ...


 They actually have 1000 of each ticket. Which is not alot when you can buy 4 tickets a person. So if every person bought 4 tickets then only 500 people got tickets this morning. When you see how popular this is it should not surprise anyone they sold out that fast. As for the Cigar Nut tickets they only show the people who have winning bids for the 1000 tickets so there could be a lot more people trying for the tickets but you will never know. I got my 4 tickets at 5 am this morning


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I see your point HockeyPhan, but I would say a small percentage of the people that bought this morning bought 4 tickets.

I'm very weary about things like this. Seems like a well organized scam to me.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

And the auction for the cigar nut tickets just went up to 170.................if the price goes up $30 per day until 2/22/11, the price by the end of the auction will be up to $620 per ticket, LMFAO


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

My buddy tried all morning and got nothing!! Now he is trying to bid on them. I don't think it is right. Online ordering was a joke!!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

CopGTP said:


> And the auction for the cigar nut tickets just went up to 170.................if the price goes up $30 per day until 2/22/11, the price by the end of the auction will be up to $620 per ticket, LMFAO


LOL That would be something. Alas, if the prices do rise a whole lot more, I won't be attending. I had a blast last year, but what you get isn't worth the high cost.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

mlhwrh said:


> I didn't either. Exactly 5:00 AM, submitted order, site said "it was having a quick smoke break, check back in 5 minutes." Ten seconds later it was sold out. Sounds like a scam. This would have been the first time for my wife and I and we were looking forward to it.
> 
> :anim_soapbox:


That is what happened to my buddy! IT IS A SCAM TO GET MORE MONEY BUY BIDING! Wow they have "1000" tix to bid on. How nice! NOT HAPPY AT ALL!!


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> LOL That would be something. Alas, if the prices do rise a whole lot more, I won't be attending. I had a blast last year, but what you get isn't worth the high cost.


Supply and Demand not everyone who wants to go will be able to...

It's a fine line between getting back your ticket cost in cigars and swag and what your willing to pay for the "experience". And everyone's line will be different. I am guessing the time where you took home more than your total weekend cost in swag are gone for CigarFest.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Troller98 - 

You are correct, it's not all about getting your money back in cigars and merchandise. And if the tickets started at $200 for the lowest priced ticket, than one would expect the highest end ticket to be $3-400 in price. 

That's not the case in this situation. You see the regular admission tickets were $110 a piece. Now if I was getting MUCH more out of the experience by purchasing the higher end tickets, I could see a large price gap. But for early admission.....those tickets should TOP OFF at around $200 a piece.


----------



## Hockeyphan (Feb 7, 2011)

CopGTP said:


> I see your point HockeyPhan, but I would say a small percentage of the people that bought this morning bought 4 tickets.
> 
> I'm very weary about things like this. Seems like a well organized scam to me.


I actually think a lot of people try to buy 4 tickets. The reason being is that they are hard to get. I know my brother had 4 people trying to get tickets & they were all buying 4 in case the others couldn't get theirs.

I think the whole reason for them to have you pre register this year is so they could relally gauge what the true demand is since you had to pre register with the amount of tickets you wanted. That way they can either sell more tickets next year for the existing time slots or add a time slot & another price range.

The Experience in my mind outweighs the merchandise as we get there between 8-9 am & tailgate till 3pm. We only buy the 3 pm entrance as we do not feel the early entrance is worth it. This is my 5th year going. There are always people trying to seel tickets there the day of the event so if you are close enough it is worth it just to come down & try & get a ticket.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea bro, I mean it does look like a really good time don't get me wrong. Just the way the ticketing was done seems really shady, thats all.


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

Got mine. 3 brothers of the leaf and myself will be making our second pilgrimage to CigarFest. See you guys there!!!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Hockeyphan said:


> I actually think a lot of people try to buy 4 tickets. The reason being is that they are hard to get. I know my brother had 4 people trying to get tickets & they were all buying 4 in case the others couldn't get theirs.


I pre-registered for 2 tix. I wonder if that had any bearing on how quickly I logged in and purchased them. Dunno.....it's my first time going. I'll look you guys up when we get there!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I might consider renting my 3 BR condo for the weekend of 4/29-4/31 if somebody was interested. I wasn't fortunate enough to get tickets - even though I tried at 5:00:01 yesterday morning. Its about 20 miles from Split Rock and has 3BR (2 queen and 2 twins), 2 baths with a full kitchen, etc. Two nights at Split Rock for 4 people is about $520 plus taxes. I could certainly beat that.


----------



## SGT Z (Sep 10, 2010)

I got 2 VIP tickets because I pre-registered. I think that had a separate link that let getting tickets easier. This is crucial, because the internet service here in Iraq kept crashing and I feared I wouldnt get tickets.


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Even without tickets I would still go. I had more fun herfing in the parking lot meeting everybody then inside running around collecting the so so hand outs that are still sitting in my humi. And don't forget the Friday and Saturday night parties are just as fun. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Well, it looks like the bidding has settled somewhat. I think the final price will average around $190 since it's $40 above the lower level. We'll see.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bought myself a couple of VIH tickets Monday morning and can't wait to go. Would have loved to try out the auction and get in even earlier, but we figured that leaving New Hampshire at 5:00 will get us down there between 11-12 and gives us time to get settled before we head to the event and start smoking! Can't wait!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

CopGTP said:


> Yea bro, I mean it does look like a really good time don't get me wrong. Just the way the ticketing was done seems really shady, thats all.


I hear that...I was on to watch the last 15 minutes of the countdown on Monday morning and when it was "go time" I clicked the link in my email and it said that the servers were down so I backed out and tried again and got my two tickets...I immediately went back in afterwards, just to see what was happening and it was sold out...got in by the ski of my teeth.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> I'm curious where the CigarNut prices will end up. I got mine for $180 last year and it's already at $160. I feel bad for the person who bid $400 for each ticket.


Up to $190 at this point....the extra 4 hours would be nice but I am happy with my $150 tickets for 8ish hours.


----------



## Smokin! (Feb 11, 2010)

They had 1000 tickets for the auction last year as well. Why is it automatically a scam because you didn't get your tickets? Who knows how many people pre-registered for the sale? If there were say 5000 people pre-registered and they all hit the servers at exactly 5am I'm thinking the tickets would sell out pretty quickly. It's not that hard to open a link, copy/paste your confirmation code, and click submit. I think it took me a total of 5 seconds.



CopGTP said:


> This boggles my mind...................
> 
> In the past they have had 3K people at this event. Now this year they have 1000 cigar nut tickets available for auction.
> 
> ...


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

It's a scam because they market it as if it was merely a convenience option to pre register.


----------



## Smokin! (Feb 11, 2010)

That's ridiculous. They clearly state that pre-registration does NOT GUARANTEE a ticket to CigarFest. Much less for their servers to process if the info is preloaded.



CopGTP said:


> It's a scam because they market it as if it was merely a convenience option to pre register.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Smokin! said:


> That's ridiculous. They clearly state that pre-registration does NOT GUARANTEE a ticket to CigarFest. Much less for their servers to process if the info is preloaded.


Maybe I was mistaken, but I thought that you HAD to preregister and get the link/code to even get into the running for tickets...no?


----------



## Smokin! (Feb 11, 2010)

That's correct, but pre-registration did not guarantee a ticket. It was clearly stated during the process. It's called luck of the draw.



primetime76 said:


> Maybe I was mistaken, but I thought that you HAD to preregister and get the link/code to even get into the running for tickets...no?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Smokin! said:


> That's correct, but pre-registration did not guarantee a ticket. It was clearly stated during the process. It's called luck of the draw.


 Right! And I got shit lucky after I received the "smoke break...try back in 5 minutes" message...quickly logged back in and got my 2 tix. Hard to feel sorry for people that got that message and actually waited 5 minutes, because they sold out FAST!


----------



## Hockeyphan (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought the pre registering was great after what happened last year. I was up at 4:45 got my tickets at 5:00 & was logged out of my computer & back in bed by 5:05 since I did not have to be at work till 9:45.


----------



## Smokin! (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty much my experience as well. I was kinda shocked it went thru so fast. Last year was a fiasco, but I did score two tix in the auction. I can't wait to go this year!



Hockeyphan said:


> I thought the pre registering was great after what happened last year. I was up at 4:45 got my tickets at 5:00 & was logged out of my computer & back in bed by 5:05 since I did not have to be at work till 9:45.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Not going to continue to argue this. You guys have a different opinion, thats it. I agree to disagree, and I'm moving on. :hippie:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Well, my bid keeps creeping down the list. I capped it at $180, so when it's gone, I'm gone. Enjoy yourselves. It will be a good time.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

For the guys who scored ticket......Good for you!!!!!

For the guys who didnt........Go buy yourself a nice box of cigars and make your own cigarfest!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> For the guys who scored ticket......Good for you!!!!!
> 
> For the guys who didnt........Go buy yourself a nice box of cigars and make your own cigarfest!!!!!


GREAT suggestion! I did score tix, but you can get a decent assortment of sticks for the $150 that I spent to get to PA!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS (Feb 9, 2011)

*VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fernandez Cigars*

AJ is very much looking forward to seeing all of you at the event. Best,
Clay Roberts - VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just got the word I was outbid. Have a fun at the festival fellas. Smoke a couple for me!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm really a bit confused as to how this bidding system works. It says $200 to win, yet it still has winning bids of 190 ????? I don't get it?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

CopGTP said:


> I'm really a bit confused as to how this bidding system works. It says $200 to win, yet it still has winning bids of 190 ????? I don't get it?


To outbid a $190 bid, you need to bid $200. However, there haven't been enough bids to exceed all the $190 bids. Make sense? :ask:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

So everytime a new bidder submits a bid of $200, or everytime a current bidder updates their bid to $200, it knocks one person off the $190 level??


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

CopGTP said:


> So everytime a new bidder submits a bid of $200, or everytime a current bidder updates their bid to $200, it knocks one person off the $190 level??


That is correct


----------



## Smokin! (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes. Last year at the end of bidding, I think you needed to bid $190 to get a ticket. I was already in safely at $180 and didn't get knocked out.



CopGTP said:


> So everytime a new bidder submits a bid of $200, or everytime a current bidder updates their bid to $200, it knocks one person off the $190 level??


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Smokin! said:


> Yes. Last year at the end of bidding, I think you needed to bid $190 to get a ticket. I was already in safely at $180 and didn't get knocked out.


But you could get knocked out if enough people bid $190 or higher.


----------



## Smokin! (Feb 11, 2010)

That is correct.



primetime76 said:


> But you could get knocked out if enough people bid $190 or higher.


----------



## bearb (Jul 25, 2010)

Less than a day to go in the Cigar nut auction and $210/ is the entry point to the dance. I guess that by tomorrow, as the dominoes begin to fall, the nuts will bid. $230/ is my guess for the final bell.


----------



## imported_long_ashes (Sep 29, 2009)

Bid to win is now $220


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man...I am glad that I got in on the VIH offer on the first day. Just need to book the Hotel and I am good to go. It would be cool getting in there even earlier, but that price just keeps going up and up...


----------



## imported_long_ashes (Sep 29, 2009)

Got our tickets at 220 a piece! Anyone get their email confirmation yet?


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

long_ashes said:


> Got our tickets at 220 a piece! Anyone get their email confirmation yet?


I got our tickets for $210 and shirts as well. Why not !!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I was outbid...oh well! Enjoy boys!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got our tickets (me, G-Man, Bopmachine and Pantomime Horse) for $210 each (only one raise above our opening bid) will be booking the room for Fri and Sat night

I did get my email confirmation too


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got a timeshare at a resort about 20 minutes from CigarFest if you're interested. It starts Friday 4/29 and you can stay until 5/6 if you wanted to make a really long weekend out of it . . . . Full kitchen, 2 baths and three bedrooms (1Q/1Q/1T).

I'm not using one of my weeks this year so you can have it for my cost. 
E-mail if you are interested.

[email protected],com


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

On hold with Split Rock Resort....been 10 minutes already. Wonder how long this will take.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

primetime76 said:


> On hold with Split Rock Resort....been 10 minutes already. Wonder how long this will take.


Thats nothing. Last yr it took me all morning to book a room. Luckily for me this yr, A buddy of mine got our tickets and booked the rooms.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thurm15 said:


> Thats nothing. Last yr it took me all morning to book a room. Luckily for me this yr, A buddy of mine got our tickets and booked the rooms.


About a half hour and the room was booked and I was off the phone...pretty easy actually!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

primetime76 said:


> About a half hour and the room was booked and I was off the phone...pretty easy actually!


Good to hear. They must have fixed last years goof.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

See you all down there. Stop by the Studio Tobac booth and say hi!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking forward to this........should be a great time!


----------



## heinelec (Jan 16, 2010)

Online tickets sold out in 45sec and i wasn't in the time. Whe the opeing started the screen said on a smoke break check back in 5 min kept refreshing got in within 2min and it said sold out. I did get my nut tickets shirts and hats. Split rock took 2 1/2 hrs to get through and i ended up in another building but i got a room.
This will be my second year and we had a great time last year.
One of my friends just bailed on me so i have 1 NUt ticket 1 large shirt and a hat is anyone is looking.:cowboyic9:


----------



## caplaza (Apr 6, 2011)

heinelec said:


> Online tickets sold out in 45sec and i wasn't in the time. Whe the opeing started the screen said on a smoke break check back in 5 min kept refreshing got in within 2min and it said sold out. I did get my nut tickets shirts and hats. Split rock took 2 1/2 hrs to get through and i ended up in another building but i got a room.
> This will be my second year and we had a great time last year.
> One of my friends just bailed on me so i have 1 NUt ticket 1 large shirt and a hat is anyone is looking.:cowboyic9:


Im in Need of 1 VIH ticket with the shirt and hat... I will purchase from you!!! Im located in Northern Jersey but can meet you somewhere convenient this weekend.
:yo:


----------

